# Phenom 9550 übertakten.



## Phenom9550 (2. Juni 2009)

*Phenom 9550 übertakten.*

MOIN. Mich würde ma einfachso interessieren wieviel man aus einem Phenom 9550 rausholen könnte.


----------



## Hyperhorn (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Phenom 9550 übertakten.*

Obwohl so allgemein in die Luft formulierte Fragen ohne jegliche Informationen (z.B. zum Restsystem & Kühlung) recht sinnfrei sind, kann man sich bei einem Phenom X4 9550 in Richtung 2,5-2,8 GHz bewegen. Im Prinzip hängt es neben des individuellen OC-Potenzials der CPU (wir gehen mal davon aus, dass das Mainboard 250 MHz Referenztakt mitmacht) vor allem davon ab, ob die CPU-Spannung abgehoben werden soll bzw. angesichts der Abwärme kann.

Da du in deinem anderen Thread bereits verrätst, dass das Ding mit 2,64 GHz läuft, finde ich den Thread ehrlich gesagt umso überflüssiger.


----------



## Phenom9550 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Phenom 9550 übertakten.*

Ja bin jetzt auf 2,75 GHz. Würde gerne noch bis 3 GHz kommen.

CPU : AMD Phenom 9550  ( 2 Std Volllast 56 Grad )
RAM: A DATA Vitesta Extreme Edition ( 4x1gb)
Board: ASRock ALiveN570SLI-eSATA2
CPU Kühler: Freezer XTreme

Fsb: 250
Multipli: 11


Wie weit würde ich wohl noch ohne eine Spannungs erhöhung kommen ?
Das Problem ist ja das mein dähmliches Board keine Vcore erhöhung zulässt bei 1,25Volt ist vorbei. Und das ist auch die standart Spannung vom 9550er.   

Oder könntet ihr mir ein Gutes oc Board vorschlagen ?


----------



## Hyperhorn (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Phenom 9550 übertakten.*

Ein neues Mainboard lohnt sich eigentlich nicht. Die 200 MHz, die du vielleicht noch aus der CPU herauskitzeln kannst, sind das Geld nicht wert. Mehr als 3 GHz sind mit einem Phenom I eher selten, zumal du noch darauf hoffen musst, dass der Referenztakt nicht limitiert und die CPU auch bei angehobener Spannung noch kühl bleibt (was bei 56° C mit Standardspannung eher unwahrscheinlich ist); da geht es dann Richtung >70° C.

Anders sieht es höchstens dann aus, wenn du dir ganz sicher bist, dass als nächste CPU ein Phenom II her soll. Aber selbst dann würde ich eher Abwarten empfehlen.

Eine kleine Korrektur noch an der Stelle: Den FSB gab es bei AMD zum letzten Mal beim Athlon XP, alles ab dem K8 basiert auf einem Referenztakt.


----------

